# "Boy time"



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Catos my first boy and tonight hes been out for about 30 mins and has had boy time in my lap twice, 

is he just really comfortable now, upset, or maybe bored? lol


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Honestly, I was wondering the same thing. I've found evidence of Felix's boy time on the fleece under his igloo since the day I brought him home, and up until a few weeks ago he had never done it in front of me. Once I got past the point of being EXTREMELY grossed out, I started wondering if that meant he was just feeling more comfortable around me.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Some males are just... not shy/discreet about it. Archimedes has done it whenever and wherever he happens to feel like doing it, from the start.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

hes definatly not shy or discret! my boyfriend and roomate think its funny


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What age do they start with boy time? So far I haven't found anything around my hedgie yet


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Not all boys do it, and some are just very discreet and leave little or no evidence. Generally it starts around sexual maturity, which for boys is as early as 7-8 weeks old. It can also start later, of course. For Archimedes it was around 9ish weeks. Sometimes it seems to be a sort of puberty phase and stops happening later on, and some will do it all their lives.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Loki's around 7 weeks now, so we'll see. But I hope he will be a little more discreet then :lol:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bos "enjoys himself" while simultaneously having his dinner when he first wakes up. Such a boy. :roll: :lol:

I think it mostly means he's comfortable with you. Maybe just give him some time in his snuggle bag or blanket.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Sometimes Diggy pokes around down there in front of me haha but I don't think he actually does it then. I always find evidence in his house though..


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your lucky if you don't have the evidence. I got to clean pokey 's sticky fur all the time this


----------



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

Louis is pretty discrete if he does it in his cage, but he will, without fail, have his "boy time" whenever I hold him in my old, leopard print snuggie. It never happens in any of the other blankets that I use.... only in the leopard print snuggie.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha , new hedgehog owner here , and I have a question..
Juniper is a boy , and I don't know what boy time is. Anyone want to explain.. or give me a small idea ?  Thaankyou


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

HedgieQuills said:


> Haha , new hedgehog owner here , and I have a question..
> Juniper is a boy , and I don't know what boy time is. Anyone want to explain.. or give me a small idea ?  Thaankyou


"Boy time" is a subtle/kid-friendly way of referring to masturbation in male hedgehogs.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm still wondering HOW they do it... or well, maybe I don't wanna know :? :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Use your imagination? Lol. I've seen it and can answer that, but I don't think the details need to be discussed, haha.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha no, I don't need to hear it. :lol:


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> HedgieQuills said:
> 
> 
> > Haha , new hedgehog owner here , and I have a question..
> ...


Ooooh , okok , thank you


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Save the dirty talk for the facebook page...


----------

